# Certified bank statement



## philat98 (Aug 21, 2010)

Somebody is asking me for a certified bank statement from my UK bank. 

Does anybody know how to obtain one of these?

I can't imagine the Commune putting a stamp of authenticity on my english bank statement.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Just ask your U.K. bank, building society, or credit union. If the first person doesn't know what you're talking about, ask to speak with a "manager" or "supervisor."

It's intra-EU so probably acceptable -- bank statements are pretty easy to interpret in any language if you just want to look at the balance -- but cross that next bridge if/when you get to it.


----------



## philat98 (Aug 21, 2010)

I will try taking a UK bank statement down to my local Unicredit branch and see if they can sign and stamp it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well OK, but in the likely event that doesn't work, just ring up your U.K. bank.


----------



## philat98 (Aug 21, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well OK, but in the likely event that doesn't work, just ring up your U.K. bank.


I called the Nationwide in Coventry and they told me to find a solicitor to do it.


----------

